# Vida util de un led?



## gaston sj (Abr 3, 2007)

hola 

tengo una dudilla que es cuanto tiempo de vida útil tiene un led encendido constantemente en condiciones optimas 

saludos


----------



## JV (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola gaston, te comento lo que tengo entendido de ver algunas hojas de datos de LED, los de alto brillo tiene menor vida, estan en el orden de las 20.000 a 40.000 horas, un poco menor en el caso particular de los azules. En los LED "comunes" la vida util esta entre 80.000 y 100.000 horas.

Todo depende de la intensidad y la temperatura a la que trabajan obviamente.

Saludos..


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 3, 2007)

Hola compañero:

Revisa esta pagina: http://www.lumileds.com/pdfs/myths_3_SP.PDF

Por otro lado, te citaré un extracto de esta: 

http://www.solarmarinelights.com/es/content/products/technology/light_emitting_diodes.aspx

"La vida útil de los LEDs es de 100,000 horas (27 años asumiendo un funcionamiento contínuo a razón de 10 horas diarias), esto representa 20 veces más duración que la mejor lámpara incandescente (5,000 horas) y dos veces más duración que la mejor lámpara fluorescente (lámparas CFLs de cátodo frío son medidas en 50,000 horas)"

Ojala hayan quedado aclaradas tus dudas.

Saludos...


----------



## totung (Abr 22, 2008)

100,000 horas dependiendo del fabricante y la calidad pero es el promedio de vida de un LED


----------



## linus (Sep 5, 2009)

Buenas,

Se supone que el tiempo de vida de un led depende entre otras cosas del calor generado.
¿Aumentaría este tiempo si lo conectamos a una fuente de onda cuadrada, por ejemplo un 555 a 30Hz?


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 5, 2009)

No creo por que la onda cuadrada tambien lo estresa al ponerlo en tiempos muy cortos en estado de conduccion y corte... mas bien la mejor manera de aumentar el tiempo seria mantenerlo enecendido y en un ambiente de baja temperatura... como un refrigerador... 

Pero si consideramos que la vida media es de 50 a 100 khrs no veo para que le quieres alargar aun mas la vida... en tiempo continuo son como 5-6 años... y aun terminando esa vida el led no se funde... solo ha reducido su brillo al 70%


----------



## linus (Sep 6, 2009)

Bueno, estoy pensando en los LED laser, la durabilidad es menor...


----------



## manolete (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola buenas estoy leyendo todo esto, y me gustaría que me pasarais una gráfica en laque se indicara el tiempo de vida de los leds debido a la temperatura.
Un saludo


----------



## wilmar88 (Feb 24, 2011)

quisiera preguntar que sucedería si lo haces funcionar a unos 35mA, su vida a cuanto bajaría si son los de alto brillo con corriente nominal de 20mA


----------

